# TBS SCAM!!! Professor Tiy-e needs more coconuts!



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

DID ANYONE SEE WHAT JUST HAPPENED ON THE REAL GILLIGAN'S ISLAND TONIGHT? 

During the immunity competition, Professor Tiy-e fell into the moat and he DID NOT have to go back for more coconuts before he could take a second swing. Mary Ann Randi fell and SHE had to go back for more coconuts. As a result, she didn't get to cast the deciding vote! And NO ONE said anything! 

SCAM. SCAM. SCAM. Does anyone beside me care? :mrgreen:


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Ms. Melissa got voted off! :axe: She's my favorite! *cries* ](*,)


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

*Wonders if Omega has all his coconuts* hehe! just kidding, I don't have TV reception so I don't know about all that reality show stuff.


----------

